# gluten intolerance linked to social anxiety



## denipink (May 28, 2013)

Hi, I am new here. I do not have an anxiety disorder per sa but i am bipolar and anxiety certainly is part of the package for me.

I did not intend to join this group. I was looking for a gluten intolerance support group and somehow google directed me to a thread that discussed gluten intolerance. I read the thread and joined here so i can leave some good information regarding the weeks of research that i have been doing and how it relates to anxiety disorder.

Gluten intolerance and Celiac disease is VERY nasty and i encourage you all to research for yourselves because i read many times over that gluten intolerance was indeed linked to social anxiety disorder, a variety of psych disorders and especially mood disorders of which bipolar is just one.

I have 3 different autoimmune diseases, as well, and my health profile fits the gluten intolerance profile spot on. I now have a requisition from my doctor to be tested so it is just a matter of time now before i have some answers. Regardless of the results of this test, i will go gluten free because i now don't feel that eating gluten is worthy of so much as a crumb that i will put into my mouth. Gluten intolerance or Celiac disease can very much be the culprit in much of my ill health.

I will get to the bottom of this one way or another.

So, for now, i will leave you all with a link that will take you to a Physician authored article that will explain all of this for you so you can judge for yourselves if you want to move forward with this.

http://www.healthnowmedical.com/blo...-intolerance-the-cause-of-autoimmune-disease/

So read this article, top to bottom and if you are anything like me a light will go off and you will start to feel like you have some answers for a change instead of a pathetic, resigned question after question, feeling like you are doing nothing more than going around in helpless circles.

For the first time in my life of 56 years, i have some hope.

Also, you can google stuff like social anxiety and gluten intolerance and you will find a whole garden variety of info. There are groups you can join to help you get started going gluten free (it will not be no walk in the park, believe me) and then get on with getting your life back.

You might find in your research that people everywhere are being entirely CURED of all manner of diseases, disorders and syndromes just by going gluten free. Oddly, some people don't feel better, though, which completely baffles me but i guess the same can be said for all manner of cures.

So, i have written a book here but i just wanted to get the word out. It is very important as you will find out for yourself.

I sure wish you all the best in your journey. We all deserve so much better!

Take care, Denise in Ontario, Canada


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

:roll


----------



## denipink (May 28, 2013)

pickle dee dickel dee nostrils --


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

:um


----------



## denipink (May 28, 2013)

:teeth


----------



## giantking1355 (Oct 5, 2011)

Denipink, don't worry. There are naysayers to everything. Glad your smart enough to go gluten free


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Gluten free and anxiety hmmm... I'm skeptical -_-


----------



## HenryFrazier (Jun 5, 2013)

:idea


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Well I hope not, because I happen to have both.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I cut out gluten 3 months ago because I suspected that I had a sensitivity to it. I have less physical problems. No indigestion, acid reflex, stomach issues and I have more energy. 
I did cheat a few times. Some things bother me more than others. I think wheat bread is the worst..I just feel terrible after eating it.
I still have sa and general anxiety, but my mood swings and depression improved. But I also started exercising and spending more time out in the sun (I think I might be deficient in vitamin d)


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

You should try to avoid milk aswell, it's very common to be allergic to it. I have eczema and asthma and I'm trying to put together an anti-inflammatory diet. So I've slowly gone from eating bread to more whole-wheat as a middlestep, and then maybe try to substitute the nasty grains all together. For now I try to eat less bread and just have more cold cuts and less grain. 

You could also switch out regular potatos with sweet potatos. The paleo diet is much about eliminating these irritants, that can cause gut inflammation. To me going full paleo just made me more stressed out but I suggest trying to reduce your intake of corn, potatoes and of course gluten.

Substituting bread is the hardest for me, so I'm thinking about making some gluten-free crispbread and I'm pretty much set to eliminate my main source of gluten.

Gluten is a nasty protein.

I was on a reunion with some school friends this weekend, and a buddy of mine explained a guy and his experience. He had just been labeled lazy his whole life, and just walked around like a zombie. He got the gluten diagnosis at the beginning of the school year and within a month he was a brand new person. Those with proper gluten intolerance really can't eat gluten, it destroys their lives.


----------

